# control de motor PaP



## mecatronico88 (Mar 6, 2007)

Hola, soy nuevo en este foro   y  tambien soy nuevo en lo que respecta a la electronica, me gustaria saber como hacer un control de motores paso a paso sin necesidad de utilizar el PC, es posible hacer eso? o necesariamente debo aprender a programar para hacerlo, si se pudiese hacer me gustaria tener un control para 6 o mas motores, que funcionen independientemente uno del otro.

Muchas gracias de antemanop por las futuras respuestas


----------



## ciri (Nov 16, 2007)

En el buscador podés encontrar de todo un poco.

http://www.google.com/custom?hl=es&...=Buscar&sitesearch=www.forosdeelectronica.com


----------

